# update drzewa portage po 3 latach

## szpil

Witam,

Postawiłem na starym laptopie Gentoo z backupu jaki zrobiłem w grudniu 2011. Backup robiłem bez /usr/portage więc chciałem poprzez emerge --sync pobrać drzewo jednakże pojawia się problem z profilem i eapi 5 (wtedy było eapi 2). Znalazłem kopię drzewa portage z listopada 2011, oraz pakiet portage-2.1.10.33, zrobiłem emerge -1 portage. Chciałbym jednak zrobić update do najnowszej wersji. Co zrobić żeby się nie posypało. Dwa razy próbowałem zaraz po tym robić emerge --sync ale niestety pojawiał się problem typu

```
emerge portage

!!! Unable to parse profile: '/etc/make.profile'

!!! ParseError: Profile contains unsupported EAPI '5': '/usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/amd64/13.0/eapi'

!!! Your current profile is invalid. If you have just changed your profile

!!! configuration, you should revert back to the previous configuration.

!!! Allowed actions are limited to --help, --info, --search, --sync, and

!!! --version. 
```

----------

## c2p

Może pobierz jakiś starszy snapshot portage, przestaw na stary profil, zaktualizuj samo portage i wtedy dopiero zrób aktualizację drzewa.

https://dev.gentoo.org/~swift/snapshots/

----------

## SlashBeast

Ja bym pobral stage3, zrobil w nim quickpkg dla portage i python(ow), glibca, potem je zaintalowal jako binarne paczki na tym gentoo z backupa i 'powoli' updatowal system, na poczatek coreutils, potem glibc i gcc z depami, potem @system, jezeli bedzie duzo blokerow mozesz testowac z --backtrack=50 do emerge.

----------

